# [SOLVED] AMD Athlon X4 750k vs AMD FX-4300 ?



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Which do you recommened?

AMD Athlon X4 750k vs AMD FX-4300 

It's for some girl she wants to play games like Minecraft, League of legends and some MMO's


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: AMD Athlon X4 750k vs AMD FX-4300 ?*

All else being equal, the FX-4300 wins. But things are not equal. The Athlon mounts to a socket FM2/FM2+ motherboard; the FX to AM3+. There is also the issue of cost; the FX will run you US$35 more than the Athlon.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: AMD Athlon X4 750k vs AMD FX-4300 ?*



gcavan said:


> All else being equal, the FX-4300 wins. But things are not equal. The Athlon mounts to a socket FM2/FM2+ motherboard; the FX to AM3+. There is also the issue of cost; the FX will run you US$35 more than the Athlon.


ok but for gaming would I see better performance in the FX? 
Which socket is more future proof?

edit: what 2 motherboards you recommened for these 2 CPU's
Amazon.co.uk please


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: AMD Athlon X4 750k vs AMD FX-4300 ?*

I repeat, "All else being equal, the FX-4300 wins."

I don't like the term 'future proof' as I don't believe it is possible. That said, the AM3+ socket currently has a longer upgrade path.

Before I make any rec's, a bit of info please. Are you planning a full build or upgrading existing hardware? What is your budget for the planned purchases?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

gcavan said:


> I repeat, "All else being equal, the FX-4300 wins."
> 
> I don't like the term 'future proof' as I don't believe it is possible. That said, the AM3+ socket currently has a longer upgrade path.
> 
> Before I make any rec's, a bit of info please. Are you planning a full build or upgrading existing hardware? What is your budget for the planned purchases?


Its not for me but a new build for doing work, playing games etc
I think the budget was £700 but lower the better


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: AMD Athlon X4 750k vs AMD FX-4300 ?*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html
Scroll down for UK pricing. 
Start with the £500 AMD build.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

gcavan said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html
> Scroll down for UK pricing.
> Start with the £500 AMD build.



Any chance I could squeeze a stronger GPU?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: AMD Athlon X4 750k vs AMD FX-4300 ?*

Certainly. Those are only suggestions. 

Swap out the R7 260X for a R9 270X or GTX 750Ti with no other changes. A stronger card such as a R9 280X or a GTX 760/770 will most likely require a power supply swap to a 650.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

gcavan said:


> Certainly. Those are only suggestions.
> 
> Swap out the R7 260X for a R9 270X or GTX 750Ti with no other changes. A stronger card such as a R9 280X or a GTX 760/770 will most likely require a power supply swap to a 650.


OK thanks for your help. I will forward this list to the person.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: AMD Athlon X4 750k vs AMD FX-4300 ?*



gcavan said:


> Certainly. Those are only suggestions.
> 
> Swap out the R7 260X for a R9 270X or GTX 750Ti with no other changes. A stronger card such as a R9 280X or a GTX 760/770 will most likely require a power supply swap to a 650.


whats better the Antec Three Hundred Two or corsair carbide 200r?

i think corsair is cheaper 


also look at this xfx PSU has problems


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Of just those two, I'ld have to choose the Corsair, as the Antec has no USB 3.0 front ports. However, there is an updated version of it now available at approximately the same cost.
Antec Three Hundred Two Midi Tower Case - ATX, M-ATX, M-ITX, 2 x USB 3.0: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

As far as which is 'better', between the Three Hundred Two and the 200R, I don't see a clear winner. Both are solid and relatively inexpensive. Both will accept mini ITX, micro ATX and ATX motherboards. The Antec comes with an extra 140mm top mounted exhaust fan while the 200R allows you to mount a 240mm radiator in the top. The Antec is slightly larger and a little bit heavier. Both will accept full sized graphics cards and cpu coolers.

As is the case in most instances, the choice of case comes down to personal preference; ie which one would you rather look at.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

ok I chose the Corsair one,
but I have come across a major problem.

The girl cant build the PC herself, now she wants to find a pre-built... -_-
I dont think its even possible to find anything on this level prebuilt with these parts...


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

We all know that assembling your own PC is not difficult, provided some time is taken to educate oneself. However, there are those who, for whatever reason are unable or unwilling to do so.

Another option you might suggest, is to find a local PC shop which will assemble a PC to your spec. Depending on how hungry they are for your business, you should be able to negotiate free assembly, provided of course you purchase the system from them.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

gcavan said:


> We all know that assembling your own PC is not difficult, provided some time is taken to educate oneself. However, there are those who, for whatever reason are unable or unwilling to do so.
> 
> Another option you might suggest, is to find a local PC shop which will assemble a PC to your spec. Depending on how hungry they are for your business, you should be able to negotiate free assembly, provided of course you purchase the system from them.


I talked to her again and I sent her YouTube videos so she's thinking she can do it now.
Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Building is relative easy. Read the Mobo manual thoroughly to familiarize oneself with the connections. Watch some You Tube videos.
Bench test before installing any components in the case.
If any problems or questions arise, we're here 24/7.


----------

